

A New Push to Solve Wireless Charging - cryptoz
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/524976/a-new-push-to-solve-wireless-charging/

======
DiabloD3
We already have a standard for wireless charging, its called Qi. Since almost
all wireless charging devices out (such as the Google Nexus 5, and anything
else that works on the Nexus wireless charging base) are Qi, the tech
described in the article may be dead on arrival.

Plus, Qi has already standardized 120w charging (useful for laptops and such),
and devices with that should be coming out soon.

~~~
sp332
Qi doesn't work through tables.

~~~
DiabloD3
Some Qi chargers work up to 2 inches away, so no, that isn't entirely true.
I'd rather embed the charger in the desk though, and the Nexus charger is very
small and very low profile as it is.

------
Mithaldu
Comparing this to charing through a wire and charging with Qi, how much energy
is lost with this new tech?

